# Coffin Shampoo Bottle



## Longhunter (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello all,
 This probably doesn't qualify as a TRUE poison but the shape and the "X's" on the sides got my attention.
 I just had had to have it for my collection.


----------



## reach44 (Oct 2, 2013)

That's a nice bottle!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 2, 2013)

I think the XXXs were just for a better grip in the bath.
 Is that irradiated or did you photograph it in weird light. They are normally clear.


----------



## Longhunter (Oct 2, 2013)

Another view:
 COLEO
 SHAMPOO
 COLGATE & CO

 (Like I said, I'm sure it's not a POISON but still a cool bottle.)


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 5, 2013)

I have never seen one of those before.  very cool!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Longhunter
> 
> Another view:
> COLEO
> ...


Maybe not but I'll bet it's poisonous. Perhaps it was a lice shampoo?
 I got nothin' else.


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 5, 2013)

Early form or Nair.  DEATH TO HAIR!  [8D]


----------



## Longhunter (Oct 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> Early form or Nair.  DEATH TO HAIR!  [8D]


 
 COOL!!...... DEATH TO HAIR!.... LOL


----------

